# Green Island Thursday 5th April



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi,

If anyone is interested I am thinking of a night paddle out to Green to chase a few snapper before the Easter rush.

Will launch from Manly boat harbor around 6pm.

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Conditions are looking just about perfect.

Will be launching from Manly boat harbor about 6pm.


----------

